# [SOLVED] Cannot open Outlook attachments



## nmuleski (Aug 12, 2006)

Running Windows XP SP3
Office 2003

I have one user that is having difficulty opening some email attachments. The most oft affected are the new Office formats (.docx, .xlsx) and it's usually Excel attachments. 

It will start to open the file then error out saying "Cannot find the file xxxxxx, use search to search for file." It saves the file to temp internet files to open it so I cleared that out and cleaned up the registry using CCleaner. I also cleared out the folder under specified under:

CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Office\11.0\Outlook\Security\OutlookSecure TempFolder

in the registry. No luck.


He CAN open the attachment if the program the file is associated with is already open. So if it's an excel spreadsheet he is trying to open and Excel is already running it will open.

He CAN right click and save it, then open it. Although it the error will pop up "Cannot find file..." the file will still open after clicking OK.


Any ideas????
Thanks in advance.


----------



## TheGift73 (Oct 17, 2006)

*Re: Cannot open Outlook attachments*

Hi nmuleski,

I am assuming that the user already has the Compatibly Pack installed onto the machine in question

What program is the .xlsx extension pointing to? To check go Start>Control Panel>Control Panel>Folder Options>File Types, scroll down to find xlsx. Highlight it and see what it say's next to 'Open With' It should say Microsoft Excel. If it doesn't, then click 'Change' and point it to Excel and make sure the box is checked for 'Always use the selected program to open this kind of file' and click OK.

If it is pointing to Excel, then go back to the control panel and to 'add/ remove programs' locate the 'Compatibility Pack for 2007 Office System' and uninstall it. Reboot and then download it from the link above and reinstall.


----------



## nmuleski (Aug 12, 2006)

In fact that was the issue! The .xlsx files were opening with the 'format converter'. When I changed it to Excel they opened up fine.
Thanks for the help!


----------



## TheGift73 (Oct 17, 2006)

*Re: Cannot open Outlook attachments*

Great news!
Can you mark the thread as Solved (Thread Tools at the top)


----------

